# is this the right silicone?



## allaboutfish (Jul 16, 2012)

i got premium waterproof silicone from walmart. its a walmart brand and is called silicone 2 clear. for window door attic and basement. it says 100% silicone on the bottle. it says 100% silicone is 100% water proof.
here it is
GE White Silicone II Window and Door Caulk: Sealants, Fillers & Adhesives : Walmart.com


----------



## Blackfeet (Jul 23, 2012)

First it is white not clear. Second for an aquarium I would never use anything but aquarium safe silicone, without knowing for certain that it was safe


----------



## allaboutfish (Jul 16, 2012)

mine says clear and 100% silicone


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

GE Silione I
GE Silicone II 
If it has any mildew inhibitors in it, its not the correct type of silicone.


----------



## corwinlame (Sep 4, 2012)

First of all I want to tell you that the GE white silicone IIhttp://www.walmart.com/ip/GE-White-Silicone-II-Window-and-Door-Caulk/19902083 you want to show through the link is not operating there, I mean that display it is temporarily not available.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

GE Silicone I is clear and safe to use although it may say not for aquarium use.
More of a disclaimer for the product or ..use at own risk.
Have used the GE silicone I to seal/repair tank's with no issues.;-)


----------

